# I'm so hungry I could eat a horse



## dihydrogen monoxide

How would you translate the following phrase in your language:
a) I'm so hungry I coud eat a horse


----------



## emm1366

Español: Estoy tan hambriento que podría tragarme un caballo


----------



## Lukillas6

En español de ARGENTINA, se dice: Tengo tanto hambre que me comería una vaca entera. 

The horse is replaced by a cow, and we never say "estoy hambriento" in Argentina, we say "tengo (tanta) hambre".

Un abrazo.


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian* (literal translation):
Ho così tanta fame che potrei mangiarmi un cavallo.
Sono così affamato/a che potrei mangiarmi un cavallo.

The expression which is most used is: ho una fame che mi mangerei un bue (= I'm so hungry I would eat an ox).


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:

Literally: Tenho (or Estou com) tanta fome que comeria um cavalo.

We have a expression too:
Tenho (or Estou com) tanta fome que comeria um boi com guampa e tudo.

"I'm so hungry that I"d eat an ox with horn and everything."


----------



## User1001

German:

Ich bin (so) hungrig wie ein Wolf. -> I am (as) hungry as a wolf.
Ich habe einen Bärenhunger. -> I have the hunger of a bear.


----------



## dn88

*Polish*

I will translate it literally:

_Jestem tak(i) głodny, że zjadłbym konia _(usually followed by "z kopytami", meaning "with hoofs")

Here's a version for females:

_Jestem tak(a) głodna, że zjadłabym konia (z kopytami)._


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: Я так голоден (голодна), что мог (могла) бы лошадь проглотить...

Feminine forms are given in brackets.


----------



## krolaina

Lukillas6 said:


> En español de ARGENTINA, se dice: Tengo tanto hambre que me comería una vaca entera.


 
In Spain as well 

(Irenilla, you italians have a strong stomach! . Baci bella)


----------



## valo__fan

Turkish:
O kadar açım ki; bir atı bile yiyebilirim.(I'm so hungry I could eat a horse)


----------



## valo__fan

French:
J'ai ainsi faim, je pourrais manger un cheval.


----------



## Topsie

valo__fan said:


> French:
> J'ai *si *faim, je pourrais manger un cheval.


That's the literal translation - I've never heard a French person say that though! They usually say "J'ai un faim de loup !" (I'm as hungry as a wolf).


----------



## Grop

(I agree with Topsie about _j'ai si faim_).
_
J'ai une de ces faims, je mangerais un âne!_

(I'd eat a donkey - not that common however).


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Literal translation:
_Îmi este atât de foame încât aş mânca şi-un cal._

The expression is not very common in Romanian, the classical one is like in French:
_Mi-e o foame de lup!_ (I'm as hungry as a wolf)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

OldAvatar said:


> Romanian:
> 
> Literal translation:
> _Îmi este atât de foame încât aş mânca şi-un cal._
> 
> The expression is not very common in Romanian, the classical one is like in French:
> _Mi-e o foame de lup!_ (I'm as hungry as a wolf)


 

There is also one like that in Russian: голодный как волк...


----------



## anikka

In Latvian:
Esmu tik izsalcis, ka varētu apēst zirgu (literal)
Esmu izsalcis kā vilks (hungry as a woolf)


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish we can say both:
Kurt gibi açım.(I am hungry as wolf.)


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Mám hlad, že bych hřebíky polykal(m.)/polykala(f.)!
I'm as hungry that I should swallow/gobble (even) nails!

In Lithuanian:
Esu alkanas(m.)/alkana(f.) kaip vilkas/žvėris!
I'm as hungry as wolf/beast!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



kusurija said:


> In Lithuanian:
> Esu alkanas(m.)/alkana(f.) kaip vilkas/žvėris!
> I'm as hungry as wolf/beast!



In Portuguese, it's also possible to say *Estou com uma fome de leão* (_I'm hungry as a lion_) and the other forms that Ronanpoirier has already pointed out. 

Até.:


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Em português eu uso:
*Estou com tanta fome que comeria um cavalo/boi*


----------



## heresys

In Greek we say as in french and romanian
πεινάω σαν λύκος  lit, I'm as hungry as a wolf 
or we can say (we agree with the Italian in the first option)
θα έτρωγα / θα μπορούσα να φάω ένα βόδι / ένα αρνί στην καθησιά μου 
lit. i would eat / i could eat an ox / a (whole) lamb with ease
and when we have eventually eaten too much we say
έφαγα σαν γουρούνι lit. i have eaten as a pig 
thus borrowing from most of the animal kingdom!
Τα λέμε, Heresys


----------



## Macunaíma

In Brazil the _*I'd eat an ox*_ version is more common. Horse meat isn't popular here.

Another very common one is: *Estou com tanta fome que meu intestino grosso está comendo o fino* (I'm so hungry my large intestine is eating the small one)


----------



## Juri

Slovenians could eat oxes, when hungry as wolfs.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

In Spain we also say: _tengo un hambre de lobo_ (I am hungry like a wolf), and there is another idiom: _a buen hambre no hay pan duro _(when you're really hungry you will not complain about the bread being stale).


----------



## ateaofimdomar

In Greek we also say πεθαίνω της πείνας i.e. I'm dying from hunger (a little bit melodramatic )


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

ateaofimdomar said:


> In Greek we also say πεθαίνω της πείνας i.e. I'm dying from hunger (a little bit melodramatic )


 
So no animals involved?


----------



## ateaofimdomar

But yes, as heresys wrote above, we do say I'm hungry as a wolf or I could eat a lamb in one meal (this is also used for people who eat a lot, i.e. we say "He eats a lamb in one meal"/ Τρώει αρνί στην καθισιά του).


----------



## xymox

In Canadian French (or at least where my father is from):

J'ai tellement faim que je pourrais manger un cheval avec ses fers  

TRanslation:
I'm so hungry I could eat a horse with its horseshoes on 

always makes me laugh...


----------



## ErOtto

ateaofimdomar said:


> In Greek we also say πεθαίνω της πείνας i.e. I'm dying from hunger (a little bit melodramatic )


 
In Spain also  ...me *muero* de hambre.



tspier2 said:


> German:
> 
> Ich bin (so) hungrig wie ein Wolf. -> I am (as) hungry as a wolf.
> Ich habe einen Bärenhunger. -> I have the hunger of a bear.


 
And also, as in other countries,... I could eat an ox (Ich könnte einen ganzen Ochsen essen/verschlingen)

Re
Er


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:

お腹がへって、馬一頭でも食べられそうだ。
onaka-ga hette, uma ittō-demo taberare sōda.
belly-NOM HavingBeenEmptied, hourse one-even ableToEat looksLike.

The meaning is:
I am hungry [and as a consequence of hunger] it looks as if I could eat even one horse.


----------



## Giantsteps

In Québec I have also heard: J'ai tellement faim que je pourrais manger un éléphant (ou un cheval..depending on the person saying it I guess). And also Je meurs de faim.


----------

